# Guitar Amp Headphone output jack



## wilgf (Jun 17, 2008)

I have never used this part of my amp as of yet..but I am thinking I want to try headphones with the electric to see if it sounds any different.

The question...

I have my Headphones for my PC, they are very high end and quite good...

But...

The Headphone input jack is not the same size as the amplifier headphone output socket...

I believe the PC is called .35 mm?

Not sure what the headphone output socket size is for the amp..its a lot bigger...

I am using an older amp, its a Marshal Park G10. Sounds quite good, I just can't hook my PC headphones up to it..I need an adapter I just don't know what kind or where to get it...

Suggestions?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy your time here and post often.

Are you sure you don't mean *3.5 mm *?

Try "The Source" (previously Radio Shack)

*With your amp turned off* try putting a 1/4 inch plug (i.e., guitar cable size) in the headphones out jack.

If it fits...you know what you need.

You could also make one...but the parts would likely cost more than the adaptor.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## wilgf (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes the electric guitar plug fits into the headphone socket.

I have my pc headphones, I think that size is called 3.5 mm?

SO I guess I need a 3.5 mm to 1/4 inch audio adapter...?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Yes...you need 3.5 (aka 1/8 inch) female (jack) on one end and 1/4 inch (plug) on the other. 

I looked at The Source website...didn't see any, but their website is not the best. 

If you don't have any luck finding one...let me know. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Here is what you need http://www.fullcompass.com/product/289073.html











Any decent electronics or music shop should have it.


----------

